# Hard Sci-fi's best (1 Viewer)



## Flatworld (Jun 7, 2005)

James P. Hogan, one of my favorite authors. I really enjoy his writing style. He takes something that is fairly impossible and writes in such a way that it sounds perfectly plausible. If you like to think before, during, or after you read, his stories do a great job.

He also might be somewhat of an anarchist. Not completely, his vision of a perfect society has no money and currency is basically what you contribute to society. An interesting concept in stories, though I don't see it working too well in the real world.

The Cradle OF Saturn
Genesis Machine
Voyage from Yesteryear.
Multiplex Man
Paths to Otherwhere.

He has written over thirty books. The above are standouts that I have enjoyed and re-read several times.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hogan's a Libertarian writer . . . . http://www.lfs.org/


----------



## Flatworld (Jun 8, 2005)

Things become clearer all of the time.

I did not know that. Kudos to you for either finding that out or being a libertarian.

The books are still really good,  however.


----------

